# The Perry Open, 2013



## Alex Rubik (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello!
The Perry Open 2013 will take place on 25,May, 2013 in Unidad Habitacional Lindavista Vallejo Manzana 3,Distrito Federal, Mexico
Address 7-A Nueva Vallejo, Gustavo A. Madero, 07750
Check out the Perry Open 2013 website for more information and registration.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PerryOpen2013
https://www.facebook.com/events/336142623173648/


----------

